#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to recover corrupt PPT file

## sirold1947

I made a powerpoint 2003 presentation some days ago. Yesterday I opened it and program viewed - PowerPoint cannot open the type of file represented by filename.ppt. I don't know how to do powerpoint recovery of corrupted file. Please, any suggestions...

----------


## alansidman

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. *Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution.*

Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

*To change a Title go to your first post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------


## sirold1947

Any help? Or you will take care of rules?

----------


## theastris

> I made a powerpoint 2003 presentation some days ago. Yesterday I opened it and program viewed - PowerPoint cannot open the type of file represented by filename.ppt. I don't know how to do powerpoint recovery of corrupted file. Please, any suggestions...



If you file doesn't open in another version of PowerPoint and MS functions can't open it too, then you may refer to PowerPoint repair online, its service can recover a presentation with preview function, if you want check it out at https://onlinefilerepair.com/en/powe...ir-online.html

----------


## hishmad58

You may apply actions below or https://onlinefilerepair.com/en/powe...ir-online.html PowerPoint repair online 
Sometimes PowerPoint preferences might cause corruption, to remove the PowerPoint prefs file, go to: [Home Folder] > Library > Preferences > Microsoft (folder)... And drag the "PowerPoint Settings" file to the Trash. You don't need to empty the trash. Now, try opening the PowerPoint application again.

----------


## FDibbins

sirold1947 I have renamed your thread for you

For future reference, please use thread titles that are descriptive of your problem (think google search terms?). 

Many members search our previous posts, and thread titles play a big part of the search.  I doubt anybody would do a search based on your title?   :Wink:

----------


## sirold1947

> sirold1947 I have renamed your thread for you
> 
> For future reference, please use thread titles that are descriptive of your problem (think google search terms?). 
> 
> Many members search our previous posts, and thread titles play a big part of the search.  I doubt anybody would do a search based on your title?



Thanks for all, it was my error.

----------

